# Glasgow Vet School Rodeo 14 April 2012



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Glasgow Vet School Rodeo
14 April 2012 
county/area: Greater Glasgow 

To be held at held at the Gascrube Estate, Bearsden Road, Glasgow on the 14th April.

The rodeo is a charity family day out where dogs are welcome to come. 

There is be a wide range of events in our ring:

*Husky Demonstration 
*Duck Herding
*Agility Demonstration
*Riding of the Storm
*Horse Tricks and Stunts 
*Falconry Displays 

and much more...

There will also be a dog show and an agility course open to the public.

There is a large number of charity stalls and a boutique tent with a variety of stalls. 

Times: 11am till 5pm

Tickets:

Adult £5
Concession £3
Family £15

The Rodeo will raise money for: Scottish SPCA, Canine Partners, Riding for the Disabled and the Vet School Fund.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Will def be there!! Good actually because there's an American football match dino will be the mascot for the next day at garscube and he's not been before!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Might see you their 


Do you know about the malamute fun dog show on the 7th of April at Strathclyde park?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> Might see you their
> 
> Do you know about the malamute fun dog show on the 7th of April at Strathclyde park?


Will you be with all of yours? If you spot me with Dino feel free to say hello lol.

I knew about it but needed reminding  Will pop it in my phone calendar now  xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Shrap said:


> Will you be with all of yours? If you spot me with Dino feel free to say hello lol.
> 
> I knew about it but needed reminding  Will pop it in my phone calendar now  xx


Shall do! 

I'm not sure who i'm bringing yet TBH. 
One of the westies is due in season soon, I shall see nearer the time.


----------



## EmZ11 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi there,

i'd love to come to this...how do u go about getting tickets?

Emma


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

this sounds good, i think the kids would love it.

is it pay on entry?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

aw poop. im working that weekend. im off the weekend of the mally show though, so may pop along to that.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Bums!!! This is on the same day as I was planning on going to a show. Maybe I can fit in both as it is Lanark :glare:.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh I might go along to this aswell as the Mal day on the 7th. Is it pay at the door?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> Oh I might go along to this aswell as the Mal day on the 7th. Is it pay at the door?


I would think so.....

I have just copied and pasted so, not 100%


----------

